# Teenager qualifies for the British Natural BB Federation Championships



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2011)

*Tough training paying off for bodybuilder Andrew McLaughlan*

Andrew McLaughlan is gunning for success after reaching the finals of a national bodybuilding competition.

A Dundee teenager, 18-year-old Andrew McLaughlan, may represent Scotland at the finals of the *British Natural Bodybuilding Federation Championships*  later this year.






Andrew McLaughlan

The former Morgan Academy pupil qualified after defeating three other competitors in Scottish heats at the Perth Concert Hall on Saturday.

It is a remarkable feat for Andrew, who has only been in serious training for nine months.





Andrew with training partner Mark McIntosh.

"It was a surprise to win, I must admit," he said. "Before the  finals I was training for seven days a week and I worked out that I had  done 105 days in total.

"When I started working out I just wanted to build myself up — get big — and after finding out about competitions I thought I would go for it."

Although admitting he has doubts ahead of the British finals at the  Scottish Exhibition and Conference Centre (SECC) in Glasgow, on  September 18, Andrew believes he has the determination required to  maintain his training regime through the summer.

Maintaining strict control over his diet and attending the gym on a  daily basis requires discipline similar to Olympic athletes, he said.

While admitting it can be hard, the Dundee College student believes the experience of competing is worth the  effort and he is likely to take his place among Britain's elite  bodybuilders in the autumn.

"There's an in-season and off-season and during the off-season I'm  training less and eating more to build up muscle," he said. "The  in-season sees me training more and eating less, which can be a bit  hard, but I got there in the end."

He continued, "I've still got a week to decide if I want to go or  not and it would mean that I will have been dieting for six months. I  have time to think about it, but I think I will go for it — even if it  is hard work." 

From *The Courier - Tough training paying off for bodybuilder Andrew McLaughlan*


----------



## MrKeenan (Jul 3, 2011)

Would want to see a few more pics of this guy, these pics are definetly not very flattening ha


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 3, 2011)

USAMuscle Video | Bodybuilder Andy McLaughlin Videos and Pictures


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 3, 2011)

USAMuscle Video | Bodybuilder Andy McLaughlin Videos and Pictures


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for posting, Little Wing!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 3, 2011)

thank google .


----------



## Kathybird (Jul 3, 2011)

Really???  That's kid's 18???


----------



## Lordsks (Jul 3, 2011)

it's says 2002 in that pic?? old news?


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 4, 2011)

That is awesome.  I would love to see more kids into health and fitness then some of the stupid they are doing instead.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> it's says 2002 in that pic?? old news?



The article is listed as "Published in the Courier : 21.06.1" and "Published online : 21.06.11 @ 02.54pm," but the pics are noted as 2002 and 2004. 

I'm looking here for verification of this athlete and his competitons...
*
British Natural Bodybuilding Federation - Competiton Reports*

They only have 2005 and up listed, however.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> That is awesome.  *I would love to see more kids into health and fitness then some of the stupid they are doing instead.*



Agreed 100%.


----------

